# 639 - Peace? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Who didn’t see THIS coming? Hm? Anyone?If you answered “me” to the above question then you obviously have NOT read every comic in the archive. Go do it! DO IT AT ONCE! I am the Supreme Joke Recycler! 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

